# Wood duck and Redhead



## BrentC (Feb 4, 2018)

1.



Wood Duck by Brent Cameron, on Flickr

2.



Sorry, but I'm a little out of your league by Brent Cameron, on Flickr

3.



Wood Duck by Brent Cameron, on Flickr

4.



Redhead by Brent Cameron, on Flickr

5.



Trumpeter Swan by Brent Cameron, on Flickr


----------



## Roy H Photography (Feb 4, 2018)

Very nice!!


----------



## zulu42 (Feb 4, 2018)

great set!


----------



## rosh4u (Feb 4, 2018)

Great work!


----------



## BrentC (Feb 5, 2018)

Roy H Photography said:


> Very nice!!





zulu42 said:


> great set!





rosh4u said:


> Great work!



Thank you!


----------



## PJcam (Feb 5, 2018)

Fantastic shots as always BrentC.

The reflections on the water in the first two images makes the water look like it has floating liquid gold (We may wish)

Very nice.


----------



## baturn (Feb 5, 2018)

Very nice set!


----------



## BrentC (Feb 5, 2018)

PJcam said:


> Fantastic shots as always BrentC.
> 
> The reflections on the water in the first two images makes the water look like it has floating liquid gold (We may wish)
> 
> Very nice.




Thank you.  

To be honest I'm not too crazy with how the water turned out.   Looks too busy as a background for the Wood duck.   Started using ColorFX Pro from Nik collection for the first time because I really wanted to show off the Wood duck colours.  It wasn't the nicest day, overcast with a little sun coming though at times through light clouds.   No matter how I adjusted the water it just made it worse.   Reducing the highlights on the water just mad it look flat compared to the duck.  
If anybody has any thoughts on how I can deal with the water it would be appreciated.   I think the Tonal Contrast filter I used may have made it worse.


----------



## PJcam (Feb 5, 2018)

@BrentC 

Hope you didn't take as criticism, it was only a general comment. I am not in a position to comment to much on photo shots, I am just starting out as you know. It just seemed rather unusual, I wondered was it a filter or was it something reflecting to cause the appearance we see.

I like your shots, they are always great to view.


----------



## zombiesniper (Feb 5, 2018)

Well done.


----------



## BrentC (Feb 5, 2018)

PJcam said:


> @BrentC
> 
> Hope you didn't take as criticism, it was only a general comment. I am not in a position to comment to much on photo shots, I am just starting out as you know. It just seemed rather unusual, I wondered was it a filter or was it something reflecting to cause the appearance we see.
> 
> I like your shots, they are always great to view.



No worries, I didn't take it as criticism.   And I always welcome comments and criticism on my photos.   I wish there was more criticism because it helps me get better.

This was on the lake  and it was a bit choppy and what little of the late afternoon sun that came through the clouds hit the waves.  I just couldnt' seem to separate the processing of the duck and the water and have it look good.  This is one of the times I wish the Wood Duck was in a pond with calm water.


----------



## BrentC (Feb 5, 2018)

zombiesniper said:


> Well done.



Thanks.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Feb 5, 2018)

Great set.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Feb 5, 2018)

Male Wood ducks look like there was an explosion at a crayon factory, don't they? They are one of my favorite and hardest to shoot water fowls. Great set.


----------



## MSnowy (Feb 5, 2018)

Really nice set!


----------



## Low_Sky (Feb 5, 2018)

I like the second duck snuck into #2. It’s easy to miss. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

